# Little White Bugs



## Merlin_88 (May 26, 2008)

I found some little white bugs on my plants today.  They can jump very far.  I was wondering what these bugs were and if they are harmful to the plant what I can do to keep them off.

I was also wondering if it is a necessity that I transplant into 5-gal buckets.  Won't it grow big in a 1-gal bucket?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 26, 2008)

possibly white fly's. You can try SAFER'S  bug spray. its an organic pestiside/fungiside.


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2008)

as for the transplanting in soil, the larger the container for roots - the more roots - the larger the plant.  Or so i believe.  Cant help on the bugs...but Safer's is organic and good stuff for killing pesky critters.


----------



## Merlin_88 (May 26, 2008)

Would Sevin dust hurt my plant? What all pests does Sevin keep off of plants?

Also I'm using a water soluable miracle grow fertilizer that is 24-8-16.  Is this too strong of a fertilizer for a young plant (2-4 weeks)?


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2008)

Sevin is good, i have heard, real good.   i use quarter strength nutes untill they are like a month old.  An the fox farm grow big is a lot smaller numbers than what you have listed.


----------



## Merlin_88 (May 26, 2008)

So what you saying is that the ferts you use have smaller NPK numbers AND you only use a quarter strength?  I have been using full strength 24-8-16 for about a week now and it doesn't seem to be burning the plant at all.  I gotta get me some Sevin Dust though.  How many different sets of leaves should I allow before I top my plant?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 26, 2008)

if its not burning your plant then your doin something okay! hahaha. Most people dont want to take the chance of burning a plant and having to go through the hassells of nursing her back to health. But if yours is runnin good then... good! I'd recommend flushing your plants atleast once druing your grow. 2 to 3 times is even better. id let your plant grow atleast a foot before you start pinching. grow it to a height  you think is neccesary and pinch it. a foot really isnt all that big so id think that would be okay.

ohh and sorry about your planting question with the buckets and what not, but yes! a 5 gallon bucket would be good. do not attempt a grow with a 1 gallon... been there, done that... root bound! it'll destroy your plant!!! hahaha not literally but you wont get a very good harvest.


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2008)

Another good product to try for pests is Bio-Neem, completely organic and derived from the neem seed, it doesnt harm beneficials either, like ladybugs! 
You can apply in a foliar spray, directly to the soil to kill soil-bound pests, and as a wash to clean the growing area of other pests. Good stuff!

I would definately plant into 5-gallon....right now i have my Nirvana Masterkush in a 45gal drum rubbermaid garbage can! EXCELLENT!

Good luck on those pests! You can also try a good misting system too. A good misting system can deter alot of pests! Im playing with one myself right now....

Nova


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 26, 2008)

YEAH!!!!! THE TRASH CANS!!!! THATS THE WAY TO GO!!!!! CONGRATS NOVA! hahahah


----------



## Blunted (May 28, 2008)

They might be thrips if there not flying, but thrips do fly in the adult stage as they do jump from plant to plant. You can see them with the naked eye and are about as large as the tip of the pencil, long and skinny. There an absolute pain to get rid of and I was only able to constantly keep there population at a small number, not a complete eradication. I've tried pesticides with neem oil, pyrethium, cinnamon, garlic and pepper but they kept popping up and yes I even treated the soil. The good thing is there outdoor and you should have some predator bugs popping up, good luck brudah


----------



## Merlin_88 (May 28, 2008)

Okay so I was wondering if Ortho Bug-B-Gone MAX would be ok to use on my plants to keep the white flies/thrips off of it?


----------



## Blunted (May 30, 2008)

anything MAX sounds scary for a fruit bearing plant. I'm not familiar with this brand but if you could post the contents then I could prolly help you. You def want to use pesticides that are garden safe, meaning ones that won't make the fruit your eating or smoking toxic, or harm the plant. I don't like to using strong ones because when I apply it I thoroughly cover the plant including the undersides of leaves and the soil. Bugs hide everywhere and it doesn't take much to get a population going once more. But I'm also talking from an indoor cultivators perspective, since your plants are outdoor they will always be at risk to bugs but least you do get the advantage of predator bugs. anyways avoid spraying flowering plants and good luck!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2008)

Last year, I had some creatures that could hop around like you described. I don't remember what color they were, but here's some of the damage they did to my baby!


----------

